# Bro split vs full body??



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

Made decent strength and muscle gains on full body, should I now switch to a bro split or stick with full body? I'm not a novice just to clarify it, been lifting since 2013.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

An upper/lower split would be a good switch.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> An upper/lower split would be a good switch.


 This

After an initial period doing full body 2 x per week I found as the weights increased I was somewhat exhausted before the routing was finished. I needed to split the routine thus allowing me to put more effort into each exercise as I was not subconsciously holding back (conserving energy) for my next set. Changing to an upper lower split means I can use the same amount of energy on only half the previous (full body workout)... (upper) then repeat with the same intensity the next day (lower).


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

When I started the gym I tried the bro splits but found I get way better results with either full body or an upper/lower split. To be honest I think most people(not all) do bro splits because they are easier.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

i use to do Bro splits all the time and to be honest i find PPL and Upper/Lower gives you more bang for your buck


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

monkeybiker said:


> When I started the gym I tried the bro splits but found I get way better results with either full body or an upper/lower split. *To be honest I think most people(not all) do bro splits because they are easier. *


 Yeah, a lot of people treat it like, hit the big compound for each muscle hard, then the rest of the exercises you just go through the motions and get a pump. You can't get away with that on an upper/lower.


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

So guys can you recommed me a good upper/lower body routine?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

CROcyclist said:


> So guys can you recommed me a good upper/lower body routine?


 https://forums.lylemcdonald.com/showthread.php?t=1696

Though, my typical upper/lower looks like:

UPPER 1

Bench 531

Crossovers 12-15 reps

Lateral raises 12-15

Close grip pulldowns 6-10

Wide grip rows 6-10

Shrugs 8-12

Skullcrushers 6-10

Rope curls 10-12

LOWER 1

Squats 531

Leg presses 8-10

Lying leg curls 8-10

Standing calves 10-12

Seated calves 12-15

UPPER 2

OHP 531

Incline DB press 6-10

Incline cable flyes12-15

Wide pulldowns 10-12

Close grip rows 6-10

Rear delts 12-15

Barbell curls 6-10

Overhead extensions 10-12

LOWER 2

Deadlifts 531

Leg extensions 12-15

Seated leg curls 12-15

Standing calves 10-12

Seated calves 15-20


----------



## Glenn cruise (Jan 5, 2018)

Lower 2 deadlift instead of squat doesn' seem right to me


----------

